# Wie kann ich MS emf/wmf Vectorgrafiken in Java anzeigen?



## vahit (13. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern Microsoft Vector - Grafiken in java anzeigen! Ich habe nichts gefunden und das was ich gefunden habe ist nicht zu gebrauchen :/

Könnte mir einer helfen??????


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

vahit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gern Microsoft Vector - Grafiken in java anzeigen! Ich habe nichts gefunden und das was ich gefunden habe ist nicht zu gebrauchen :/
> 
> Könnte mir einer helfen??????



Musst du unbedingt die original WMF-Datei anzeigen oder darfst du die Datei vorher wandeln (aus dem Java-Programm heraus)?


----------



## vahit (13. Okt 2004)

ja ich darf die Datei vorher wandeln


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

Wen du nicht zwingend das Rad neu erfinden musst, kannst du es ja einmal mit dieser Lösung versuchen:

http://java.freehep.org/vectorgraphics/index.html


----------



## vahit (13. Okt 2004)

Mit dieser Lösung von freehep hat es leider nicht geklappt! das funktioniert leider nicht!


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

Dann klappt es wahrscheinlich mit Batik http://xml.apache.org/batik/ auch nicht, oder?

Ansonsten schau doch noch einmal unter 
http://piet.jonas.com/WMFViewer/WMFViewer.html


----------



## vahit (13. Okt 2004)

hmmmm, das ist ja SVG http://xml.apache.org/batik/  oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## vahit (13. Okt 2004)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit emf (enhanced metafile format für windows) datein in java darzustellen.
Ich kann die Datein nicht vorher umwandeln, sie liegen, bzw werden als emf abgelegt und müssen dargestellt werden.


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

Du kannst natürlich auch auf Windows-Bibliotheken per JNI zugreifen. Oder aber du rufst eine Batch-Datei mit Übergabeparameter auf. Die Batchdatei wiederum ruft spezielle Windows-Programme bzw. Tools auf, die zunächst eine Wandlung des Bildformats vornehmen.

Ist natürlich auch nicht ohne, aber wer halt spezielle Anforderungen in der Windows-Welt hat...


----------

